# little puffer pics added



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

so i was at a local fish store and seen a cute little puffer he was in a tank with a tea cup ray and a small red devil so fealt bad and got him now ,feeding it nls ok and blood worms also is fresh water ok or does it need brackish it is in with geos i dont have pics but is white belly and top is gold with black spots like a jaguar


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I am no expert on anything but I would research what type of puffer and then google search for further instructions.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well i googled it and looked at lots pics it is a green spotted puffer it is about 3 inches paid 12 bucks for it was it a good deal or did i waste money i think it is cool amd is nice and grean with nice black dots


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

This is the place to get info regarding puffer fish
The Puffer Forum • The Puffer Fish Care Community

Also the green spotted is a brackish water fish.
Good buy, hope you can get everything to work


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

thank u for the info .found out about my little puffer my tanj is set up the way they like it.now just gottw get it to like nls


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

here is some pics of the puffer on the first post


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

the puffer is brackish


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Ohh and he is so cute, he really looks like a fishing lure loller


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i was reading on that puffer sight can be fresh brackish or salt water


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

wow everyone is deffrent some say fresh some say brackish now will loaches and south american cichlids do ok in brackish water


----------



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought you cant mix green spot puffer with any other species of fish. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Roche4010 (Jul 5, 2010)

*dwarf puffer fish*

I have 6 dwarf puffer fish and I have them in salt water tank.
The fishes are hale and hearty for the last six months in the saltwater tank.
I want to know the difference between male and female


----------



## Roche4010 (Jul 5, 2010)

jman said:


> I thought you cant mix green spot puffer with any other species of fish. I could be wrong though.


I have a box fish and three ruby scat fish


----------



## Roche4010 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have mine in saltwater tank


----------

